# Gaming pc  35-40k



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Anslaying all latest games and some old games like BF3, crysis 3, fifa 13, gta4 , watch dogs , gta 5(if it comes to pc).

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 35-40k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: win 7 or 8. (64 bits)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500gb would be enough but if 1 tb can be entered in my budget it's good 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: I have a 15 inch LCD monitor at the moment will be using it itself

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Mouse, keyboard, speaker,

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: in a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Assembler will do it

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Delhi. Will buy it locally from Nehru palace. Can buy it online if didn't find it in Nehru palace though I doubt it. 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I would prefer Intel processor. I doubt I will be able to get 4th gen i5 in my budget so can go for 3rd gen i5 but if 4th gen is possible then it would be a nice deal.
And I will spend maximum 8-9k on GPU.
Also, please suggest me some shops from Nehru palace.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

i5 4430 (12600)
Asus B85M-G (6600)
Corsair value Select 4 GB 1600 MHZ (2000) if this isn't available, get g.Skill ripjawsX 4 GB 1600 MHz available for 2200
WD Blue 500 GB (3000)
Zotac GTX 650ti (10500)
Antec VP450P (2600)
Any Zebronics cabinet without PSU (900)
Asus optical drive (1000)

total: 39200


----------



## Cilus (Jul 17, 2013)

Op should opt for GTX 650 Ti Boost which is priced around 1K higher than the normal 650 Ti.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 4430 (12600)
> Asus B85M-G (6600)
> Corsair value Select 4 GB 1600 MHZ (2000) if this isn't available, get g.Skill ripjawsX 4 GB 1600 MHz available for 2200
> WD Blue 500 GB (3000)
> ...



+1 for this spend few more bucks and get gskill ram


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 4430 (12600)
> Asus B85M-G (6600)
> Corsair value Select 4 GB 1600 MHZ (2000) if this isn't available, get g.Skill ripjawsX 4 GB 1600 MHz available for 2200
> WD Blue 500 GB (3000)
> ...





Cilus said:


> Op should opt for GTX 650 Ti Boost which is priced around 1K higher than the normal 650 Ti.



Won't 650 ti or ti boost overkill my needs as I will be playing games on 1366 X 768 resolution.

Shouldn't i opt for a smaller gpu and a better cabinet as there won't be good cooling in the cabinet you suggested.
Also can people also suggest some good shops from Nehru palace.

And if possible suggest me a AMD gpu as had a very good experience with it earlier. Have never use Amy off nvdia. Or should I go for nvdia itself?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

Also, any particular reason for not suggestion Gigabyte B75m-d3h ?

I ain't sure about how a motherboard affect performance being a noob:what: so please explain me about it.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Also, any particular reason for not suggestion Gigabyte B75m-d3h ?
> 
> I ain't sure about how a motherboard affect performance being a noob:what: so please explain me about it.


B75 chipset supports upto 3rd gen intel cpu only i5 4430 is 4th gen cpu so b85 is cheapest that supports 4th gen


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 17, 2013)

^ gigabyte b75m is meant for 2nd and 3rd gen processors, not for 4th gen processor. You need an lga1150 socket motherboard.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Won't 650 ti or ti boost overkill my needs as I will be playing games on 1366 X 768 resolution.
> 
> Shouldn't i opt for a smaller gpu and a better cabinet as there won't be good cooling in the cabinet you suggested.
> Also can people also suggest some good shops from Nehru palace.
> ...



What about this?



ankush28 said:


> B75 chipset supports upto 3rd gen intel cpu only i5 4430 is 4th gen cpu so b85 is cheapest that supports 4th gen





harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ gigabyte b75m is meant for 2nd and 3rd gen processors, not for 4th gen processor. You need an lga1150 socket motherboard.


Thanks for informing me.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 17, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Won't 650 ti or ti boost overkill my needs as I will be playing games on 1366 X 768 resolution.
> 
> Shouldn't i opt for a smaller gpu and a better cabinet as there won't be good cooling in the cabinet you suggested.
> Also can people also suggest some good shops from Nehru palace.
> ...



playing games with 40-45k rig on 15" will not looks great
i will recommend upgrading to 20" or 21.5" monitor
for cabinet NZXT gamma or sourc


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> playing games with 40-45k rig on 15" will not looks great
> i will recommend upgrading to 20" or 21.5" monitor
> for cabinet NZXT gamma or sourc



Can't increase anymore budget. I was even talking for 35k but you guys suggested a 40k rig. I will have to compensate somewhere else in case I'll be buying a monitor as well.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

Btw how is the performance of 4th gen proc as compared to 3rd gen proc? 
I know in laptops just battery life and integrated graphics is improved. But am not sure about non mobile processors.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Asus B85M-G (6600)
> 
> 
> total: 39200



Is b85m plus same as b85m-g  ??


----------



## Cilus (Jul 18, 2013)

At same clock speed, 4th Gen Intel Core or Haswell Processors perform 7 to 10% better than Intel 3rd Gen or Ivy Bridge based Processors. i5 4430 runs at 3 GHz, so performance will be similar to third generation Core i5 3550. Regarding Graphics card, opt for GTX 650 Ti Boost.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 18, 2013)

Cilus said:


> At same clock speed, 4th Gen Intel Core or Haswell Processors perform 7 to 10% better than Intel 3rd Gen or Ivy Bridge based Processors. i5 4430 runs at 3 GHz, so performance will be similar to third generation Core i5 3550. Regarding Graphics card, opt for GTX 650 Ti Boost.



As said earlier if I will opt for a monitor too ( which I think I will) this all will be out of my budget.
So can you please suggest another graphics card 2-3k less or nearly 8k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> As said earlier if I will opt for a monitor too ( which I think I will) this all will be out of my budget.
> So can you please suggest another graphics card 2-3k less or nearly 8k.



Asus HD7770 is the minimum you should go with to complement other parts. But I would suggest to skip the graphic card now and play on the IPG itself. Then collect 2-3 k bucks and get GTX 650ti. Better late than bad.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> i5 4430 (12600)



What is the clock speed of this proc?
As there are 4 with the same name on fk 2 of which are coming soon .. just get me a link to this proc

And which gfx does it includes as I read somewhere haswell processors have 3 types of integrated graphics g1,g2 and g3.

Even if I buy a dedicated graphics card later what games can the integrated gfx will be able to play in medium settings?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> What is the clock speed of this proc?
> As there are 4 with the same name on fk 2 of which are coming soon .. just get me a link to this proc
> 
> And which gfx does it includes as I read somewhere haswell processors have 3 types of integrated graphics g1,g2 and g3.
> ...



> you could have checked the clock speed online. Anyways, its 3 GHz.

> Here are the fliipkart links: Intel 3 GHz LGA1150 4430 i5 4th Generation Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

Intel 3 GHz LGA1150 4430 i5 4th Generation Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com

They are the same processors, but by different sellers. Get the cheaper of two.

> i5 4430 has HD4600 igp. You can play almost all games with medium settings and medium resolutions on it.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > you could have checked the clock speed online. Anyways, its 3 GHz.
> 
> > Here are the fliipkart links: Intel 3 GHz LGA1150 4430 i5 4th Generation Processor - Intel: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Okay. I checked about the clock speed but since there were more than 1 model with same at different price I was confused which one was it. Since usually fk shows only one product even if more than one seller is selling it.




deepanshuchg said:


> Is b85m plus same as b85m-g  ??


What about it?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Okay. I checked about the clock speed but since there were more than 1 model with same at different price I was confused which one was it. Since usually fk shows only one product even if more than one seller is selling it.
> 
> What about it?



Both are different motherboards by Asus. PLUS has 3 extra PCI (not PCIe) and only Dsub+dvi monitor connector while B85m g han an HDMI port too. ALso, PLus is ATX (bigger) and g is mATX (smaller).


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Both are different motherboards by Asus. PLUS has 3 extra PCI (not PCIe) and only Dsub+dvi monitor connector while B85m g han an HDMI port too. ALso, PLus is ATX (bigger) and g is mATX (smaller).



So which one will suit my need? B85m g as u suggested ?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 18, 2013)

Just checked this review:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5HTXi32dc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

According to him this processor heats a lot so will I need to buy a after market cooler as well even when using nzxt gamma. ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Just checked this review:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy5HTXi32dc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> According to him this processor heats a lot so will I need to buy a after market cooler as well even when using nzxt gamma. ?



NO, you wouldn't need an aftermarket cpu cooler. But do get 2-3 120 mm fans for the cabinet and maintain a good airflow. Spend some time for cable management and avoid placing the cabinet on floor or somewhere where the air flow if obstructed and you'll be good.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> NO, you wouldn't need an aftermarket cpu cooler. But do get 2-3 120 mm fans for the cabinet and maintain a good airflow. Spend some time for cable management and avoid placing the cabinet on floor or somewhere where the air flow if obstructed and you'll be good.



I will get it assembled by a assembler so it's up to him about cable management. And how much will 120mm fans cost? Won't it be included in the cabinet nzxt gamma itself?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I will get it assembled by a assembler so it's up to him about cable management. And how much will 120mm fans cost? Won't it be included in the cabinet nzxt gamma itself?



AFAIK CM 4 fan pack costs ~700


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> I will get it assembled by a assembler so it's up to him about cable management. And how much will 120mm fans cost? Won't it be included in the cabinet nzxt gamma itself?



> Assemble it yourself rather than getting it done from a technically-uneducated Ahole. Its not at all difficult if you read a bit.

> CM has a pack of 4 120 mm fans for ~800. check on some websites for availability.

> NZXT Gamma comes with only 1 120 mm fans.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 19, 2013)

Why some posts from this thread are deleted? Is this some technical problem ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 19, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Why some posts from this thread are deleted? Is this some technical problem ?



Could be. You aren't alone suffering


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Could be. You aren't alone suffering



Didn't know that

Btw smc international only sells cm psu as they are authorised distributor of them and even on cost to cost price list antec psu ate not listed. So if in case the antec psu you suggested is not available can you suggest if some other brand which can handle the config you suggested?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 19, 2013)

There is a UPDATE: Now I have increased my budget to 42k(not even a penny more than that ) but I need to buy a monitor as well.
So now I need to buy processor, motherboard, graphic card, cabinet, ram, hard disk, Monitor, webcam and  4 in 1 120mm fan.

All requirements are as stated earlier.
And Monitor need not to be HD or full HD just the quality should be good. It should be greater than 19 inch. Which ever suits better for me.

Same for webcam. Just need to make Skype calls it should be with integrated Mic else suggest a separate Mic as well. Picture quality should be clear.


So please suggest a new rig.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 19, 2013)

FX 6300 (7100)
Asus M5A97 EVO (7200)
G.Skill ripjawsX 4 GB (2200)
WD Blue 500 GB (3000)
Antec VP450P (2600)
Asus GTX650ti (10000)
NZXT Gamma (2600)
Asus Optical drive (1000)
Dell IN2030 (6800)

total: 42,500

> Get cabinet fans later.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 19, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 6300 (7100)
> Asus M5A97 EVO (7200)
> G.Skill ripjawsX 4 GB (2200)
> WD Blue 500 GB (3000)
> ...



Not sure if I'll go with AMD processor. Haven't used its before. I know that isn't the excuse but will have to think about it.
But will I be open to upgrade if I goes with it. Is it comparable with i5 4430?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 20, 2013)

No, in gaming performance wise, it is comparable with i3 3220 in most games but in recent multi-core optimized games (like Crysis 3, Tomb Raider 2013) it performs similar to a i5 2400 at best. In multi-threaded applications, it does have performance comparable to i5 2400. 

But the problem is that i5 4430 is available at around 12K and if you are going for that, you can't get a good GPU within your budget which is essential for a gaming system and in fact more important than CPU.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> No, in gaming performance wise, it is comparable with i3 3220 in most games but in recent multi-core optimized games (like Crysis 3, Tomb Raider 2013) it performs similar to a i5 2400 at best. In multi-threaded applications, it does have performance comparable to i5 2400.
> 
> But the problem is that i5 4430 is available at around 12K and if you are going for that, you can't get a good GPU within your budget which is essential for a gaming system and in fact more important than CPU.



AFAIK fx6300 doesn't have a integrated gpu so it will be using the dedicated gpu all the time.. so won't it consume much more power than i5 4430 

I will ask my dad to increase my budget a bit.. if that's the case I should go with the Intel combo ie If I don't have to compromise on GPU then the Intel would be a better choice for me na?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't think so. The idle power consumption of current generation cards are very low and even with Intel Processors, until you use LUCID LOGIC VIRTUE software, the dedicated GPU will be running all the time, not the IGP of 4430.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I don't think so. The idle power consumption of current generation cards are very low and even with Intel Processors, until you use LUCID LOGIC VIRTUE software, the dedicated GPU will be running all the time, not the IGP of 4430.



Hmm.. so if I can afford the i5-4430 combo with 650ti or may be 7770hd (if can't increase my budget by much) which will you suggest Intel or amd knowing I won't overclock the amd processor. ( one of my friend told me to go for fx6300 if I have plans of overclocking it that's why am asking this)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 20, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Hmm.. so if I can afford the i5-4430 combo with 650ti or may be 7770hd (if can't increase my budget by much) which will you suggest Intel or amd knowing I won't overclock the amd processor. ( one of my friend told me to go for fx6300 if I have plans of overclocking it that's why am asking this)



> If you can increase your budget to accommodate i5 4430 with GTX650ti, go for it. Otherwise, FX 6300 + 650ti is best for you.

> Why are looking at 7770 when you can easily accommodate 650ti?

> FX 6300 can be overclocked. its your choice whether you want to do that or not. It will  be happy either way.

> Next time, ask your friend to give a better reason and explanation of his statement.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Next time, ask your friend to give a better reason and explanation of his statement.



Actually he gave an explanation but I didn't mentioned it here..

He told me that at stock i5 4430 is almost equal to 8350
And if I will overclock fx 6300 it can actually touch the level of I5 4430  even with spending less on fx 6300..

So simple fx 6300 will be utilized fully if I overclock it


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Actually he gave an explanation but I didn't mentioned it here..
> 
> He told me that at stock i5 4430 is almost equal to 8350
> And if I will overclock fx 6300 it can actually touch the level of I5 4430  even with spending less on fx 6300..
> ...



No. i5 will be faster still(I mean in some cases.)
But FX6300 is most VFM (performance of i5 vs FX6300 = 1.5x @ almost ~2x cost) Hence we all suggest FX.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 20, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> No. i5 will be faster still(I mean in some cases.)
> But FX6300 is most VFM (performance of i5 vs FX6300 = 1.5x @ almost ~2x cost) Hence we all suggest FX.



Yea but i5 4300 + compatible mobo as suggested will cost 19k and fx 6300 + compatible mobo will cost 14k so difference is of 5k 

Will see how much I can stretch my budget..


----------



## Cilus (Jul 20, 2013)

Look, if you want a gaming PC in a sub 40K) budget then you need to chose the combination of CPU + GPU very carefully. Here what you need is a powerful GPU which can cope with the latest games, at least in medium settings + a CPU which can support the Graphics card without bottle-necking it. 
Now an i5 4310 is around 12K and a good H87 or B87 motherboard is around 5 to 6K range, totaling around 18K. In case of AMD, FX-6300 is around 7.3K and a good AMD 970 chipset based motherboard with higher build quality is around 5.5K, totalling 12.8K or 13K. So with the AMD, you can save around 5K which can be invested to get a better Graphics card. At 15K( GTX650 is 10K, adding another 5K to it), you can easily get some overclocked version of GTX 660 and by spending 2K more, a HD 7870 XT which are actually recommended for 1080P gaming now a days. 
Now come to extra benefits. Although you are reluctant for overclocking, believe me, it is very easy with AMD FX series Processors which have unlocked multiplier and comes with a very good CPU cooler. If you go through some web guides and YouTube videos, within 2 Months you will be able to do so and therefore fetching some extra value from what you have paid for. You don't even need to touch the Motherboard BIOS for moderate overclocking, there are plenty of Windows based tools available for it, some from AMD itself, like AMD overdirve.
So make your decision accordingly.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Look, if you want a gaming PC in a sub 40K) budget then you need to chose the combination of CPU + GPU very carefully.





for a gaming PC a FX6300 & i7-4770k won't make any big difference..
Gaming Shoot-Out: 18 CPUs And APUs Under $200, Benchmarked - Under $200: Do You Buy A Dual- Or Quad-Core CPU?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Look, if you want a gaming PC in a sub 40K) budget then you need to chose the combination of CPU + GPU very carefully. Here what you need is a powerful GPU which can cope with the latest games, at least in medium settings + a CPU which can support the Graphics card without bottle-necking it.
> Now an i5 4310 is around 12K and a good H87 or B87 motherboard is around 5 to 6K range, totaling around 18K. In case of AMD, FX-6300 is around 7.3K and a good AMD 970 chipset based motherboard with higher build quality is around 5.5K, totalling 12.8K or 13K. So with the AMD, you can save around 5K which can be invested to get a better Graphics card. At 15K( GTX650 is 10K, adding another 5K to it), you can easily get some overclocked version of GTX 660 and by spending 2K more, a HD 7870 XT which are actually recommended for 1080P gaming now a days.
> Now come to extra benefits. Although you are reluctant for overclocking, believe me, it is very easy with AMD FX series Processors which have unlocked multiplier and comes with a very good CPU cooler. If you go through some web guides and YouTube videos, within 2 Months you will be able to do so and therefore fetching some extra value from what you have paid for. You don't even need to touch the Motherboard BIOS for moderate overclocking, there are plenty of Windows based tools available for it, some from AMD itself, like AMD overdirve.
> So make your decision accordingly.



Thank you for such an awesome explanation.. actually after reading your reply i am completely leaned toward AMD's considering my budget. 
So does AMD processors heat less then haswell (specifically 4430) or would i need to buy 4 in 1 120mm fan along with the config suggested by harshilsharma even before overclocking? or after overclocking a bit?

PS: Consider i opt for Nvdia 650 ti boast


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 20, 2013)

For mild overclocking the STOCK cooler itself performs best but when you want high OC you have to go for aftermarket cooler such as TX or CM hyper evo.
For cabinet cooling in nzxt gamma buy pack of 4 as it is best vfm use this setting front-intake
side-2xintake
rear-stock exhaust
top - 1 exhaust the first one


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> For mild overclocking the STOCK cooler itself performs best but when you want high OC you have to go for aftermarket cooler such as TX or CM hyper evo.
> For cabinet cooling in nzxt gamma buy pack of 4 as it is best vfm use this setting front-intake
> side-2xintake
> rear-stock exhaust
> top - 1 exhaust the first one



So for cabinet will I need to buy 4. Fans as soon as I assemble the pc or I can add it later let's say one month after.. in this one month period if I don't game for long duration can just the one fan which comes with nzxt gamma handle it?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 21, 2013)

Actually a FX-6300 heats lesser than i5 4430 becuse the AMD Processor comes with a far better cooler than its Intel counter part. You don't need to buy all the fans right away once you will get the Cabinet, you can add them later. A good 120 mm high CFM (Cubic Foot per meter square) fan for air Intake in the front should be bought with it and it comes with a 120mm rare Fan for exhaust. Later you can add more fans in the side and upper panels.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 21, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So for cabinet will I need to buy 4. Fans as soon as I assemble the pc or I can add it later let's say one month after.. in this one month period if I don't game for long duration can just the one fan which comes with nzxt gamma handle it?



its ok if yoy add later
use desi cheap local fans around 80rs add 1,2 temperary 
amd stock coolers are good enough but to remove hot air from cabinet you will atleast 2-3fans as you are going to use a gpu also it will also generate heat so better be on safe side and buy the pack of 4CM fans it cost only 800  so why later


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 21, 2013)

Inquired today about Asus M5A97 EVO (7200) and Antec VP450P (2600) at SMC internation, cost to cost but they are not available there. This Asus laptop is even out of stock every where even online. So should i wait for it to come in stock or go for another one of same range? if so please suggest?

And if this PSU is in case not available in Nehru palace can someone suggest any replacement for it? I will first try for this but just i case it's unavailable





ankush28 said:


> its ok if yoy add later
> use desi cheap local fans around 80rs add 1,2 temperary
> amd stock coolers are good enough but to remove hot air from cabinet you will atleast 2-3fans as you are going to use a gpu also it will also generate heat so better be on safe side and buy the pack of 4CM fans it cost only 800  so why later



If i will need to buy cheap fans in starting i will actually prefer to buy CM 4 fans directly.. yea why later


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 21, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Inquired today about Asus M5A97 EVO (7200) and Antec VP450P (2600) at SMC internation, cost to cost but they are not available there. This [B[Asus laptop[/B] is even out of stock every where even online. So should i wait for it to come in stock or go for another one of same range? if so please suggest?
> 
> And if this PSU is in case not available in Nehru palace can someone suggest any replacement for it? I will first try for this but just i case it's unavailable




afaik asus motherboard should be available at smc.
if vp450p isnt available then you can opt for cx500 or seasonic s12ll 420


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> afaik asus motherboard should be available at smc.
> if vp450p isnt available then you can opt for cx500 or seasonic s12ll 420



they said on phone that it isnt available may be becoz the person talking would be busy dnt know why he told that

by cx500 u meant this one avalable at 3600 (1k more costlier than anten one    )
*www.flipkart.com/corsair-cmpsu-500cxv2uk-500-watts-psu/p/itmd5xz45f8cnrhg 

and can u provide me the link of s12II 420.. becoz didnt found it anywhere. Did you meant 430W or may be 520W?


btw the antec vp450p is this na? 
Antec VP450 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com
just confirming because the modem no. of fk is vp450 p *AP*. Dont know what AP stands for/?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it is Seasonic S12II 430, not 420. You can get that one if the Antec one isn't available. Also check the street prices before making purchase from Flipkart. Most of the computer components are overpriced over there.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 22, 2013)

Cilus said:


> I think it is Seasonic S12II 430, not 420. You can get that one if the Antec one isn't available. Also check the street prices before making purchase from Flipkart. Most of the computer components are overpriced over there.



Yea will get it locally frm nehru palace.. Fk would be my last option

Can some one please confirn about the corsair and antec psu by links provided in my last post


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 22, 2013)

^ yeah the links aren correct. Try looking for antec on a few other sites- 3.2k is a bit high for it. Else, seasonic s12II 430 it is.

^ yeah the links aren correct. Try looking for antec on a few other sites- 3.2k is a bit high for it. Else, seasonic s12II 430 it is.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

> Will seasonic 430W will be able to handle the config if in case i opt fot i5-4430+asus b85m-g with 650 ti boast?

> Can you suggest me a webcam too. I'll use that for calls on skype so quality should be just fine. It should be cheap as i dont want best quality.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> > Will seasonic 430W will be able to handle the config if in case i opt fot i5-4430+asus b85m-g with 650 ti boast?
> 
> > Can you suggest me a webcam too. I'll use that for calls on skype so quality should be just fine. It should be cheap as i dont want best quality.



> Seasonic S12II 430W is enough for that setup.

> No idea about webcams.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2013)

check this one Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com
The psu  pointed by op seems to be the older vp450 which lacks active pfc. How ever the spec shown by flipkart for this psu is of vp450p. 
get the vp450p psu rather than opting the vp450.
for webcam this seems to be good Microsoft LifeCam VX-700 Webcam - Microsoft: Flipkart.com

Also antec provides 2 years of warranty whereas flipkart points to 3 years.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> check this one Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com
> The psu  pointed by op seems to be the older vp450 which lacks active pfc. How ever the spec shown by flipkart for this psu is of vp450p.
> get the vp450p psu rather than opting the vp450.
> for webcam this seems to be good Microsoft LifeCam VX-700 Webcam - Microsoft: Flipkart.com
> ...



> i will make sure i opt for vp450p

> the specs of this webcam shows compatible devices as notebook. Ao will it work on a 20 inch Led monitor. (forgive me if this a silly question  )

> Which brand should i conisder for 650 ti boost - zotac, asus or any other ?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

Zotac and Asus should be your 1st preference. Buy whichone is coming cheaper.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 23, 2013)

zotac has 5 years of warranty if you register the product on their website within 14 days of purchase.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> zotac has 5 years of warranty if you register the product on their website within 14 days of purchase.



> After purchasing or after using it for first time? I mean if its purchasing i can register for a the warranty even if i havent used it na? As sometimes some product may not be available without which assembling a PC wouldnt be possible

> And any idea about warranty of ASUS ? fk shows 3 year but i don't wanna believe them so just confirming it here

> How is this Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Motherboard against ASUS M5A97 EVO Motherboard? Does the gigabyte one has any limitation (like OC is difficult or not possible if using it or any other) against the ASUS?

> And there are two models on cost to cost price list(*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf) which look like asus m5a97 evo.. so which one of them is this:
First is *ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0* and  
Second is *ASUS M5A97 R2.0*


> MD computers is selling AMD fx 6300 *BLACK EDITION* Link. What does they mean by Black edition? 

> And on cost to cost this processor is listed as *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 (NEW)*. Is this the same as you guys have suggested? Bulldozer


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

Buddy, AMD Black edition processors mean they have unlocked multiplier can be overclocked by just increasing their multiplier. A CPU speed is defined is as Base Clock X CPU Multiplier. In case of AMD, the base clock is 200 MHz and for FX -6300, the default multiplier is 18 (200 MHz X 18 = 3600 MHz or 3.6 GHz). here you can increase the multiplier without any restriction to overclock the processor. For your information, all the AMD FX series processors are black edition. So don't worry about Processor version, just check if the name is just there or not.
For motherboard, the LE version is little stripped down version of the normal version.
GA-78LMT-USB3 is a very basic motherboard and also based on older AMD chipset. It is nowhere near to the Asus motherboard we have suggested.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> > And there are two models on cost to cost price list(*www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf) which look like asus m5a97 evo.. so which one of them is this:
> First is *ASUS M5A97 LE R2.0* and
> Second is *ASUS M5A97 R2.0*



So the LE is removed but is the second one ie ASUS M5A97 R 2.0 same as the one suggested by you. Note that it doesnt have a Evo in its name. So are they different variant or same?



deepanshuchg said:


> > And on cost to cost this processor is listed as *AMD BULLDOZER FX 6300 (NEW)*. Is this the same as you guys have suggested? Bulldozer



So the bulldozer is same as black edition which you suggested?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> *So the LE is removed but is the second one ie ASUS M5A97 R 2.0 same as the one suggested by you. Note that it doesnt have a Evo in its name. So are they different variant or same?*
> 
> 
> 
> So the bulldozer is same as black edition which you suggested?



M5A97 R2.0 and M5A97 EVO R2.0 are different and EVO > non evo.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 25, 2013)

> Got to know from a friend that NZXT gamma, Seasonic S12II and  GSkill RipjawsX 4GBx1 1600mhz are not available at SMC and CostToCost since SMC only keeps CM products in cabinet and PSU and dont know about Cost to Cost. So can you tell me alternate  for these in same range.

> Since i will be using my 'OLD' HCL LCD monitor for a month or two would i need to buy dvi to vga converter/adapter?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> > Got to know from a friend that NZXT gamma, Seasonic S12II and  GSkill RipjawsX 4GBx1 1600mhz are not available at SMC and CostToCost since SMC only keeps CM products in cabinet and PSU and dont know about Cost to Cost. So can you tell me alternate  for these in same range.
> 
> > Since i will be using my 'OLD' HCL LCD monitor for a month or two would i need to buy dvi to vga converter/adapter?


try antec vp450p and corsair vengeance ram


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 26, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> > Got to know from a friend that NZXT gamma, Seasonic S12II and  GSkill RipjawsX 4GBx1 1600mhz are not available at SMC and CostToCost since SMC only keeps CM products in cabinet and PSU and dont know about Cost to Cost. So can you tell me alternate  for these in same range.
> 
> > Since i will be using my 'OLD' HCL LCD monitor for a month or two would i need to buy dvi to vga converter/adapter?





rijinpk1 said:


> try antec vp450p and corsair vengeance ram



> I told earlier here that antec bp450p is also not available at SMC and costtocost
Should i choose one from CM?

> What about Cabinet and DVI to VGA converter?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> > I told earlier here that antec bp450p is also not available at SMC and costtocost
> Should i choose one from CM?
> 
> > What about Cabinet and DVI to VGA converter?



if you can purchase from FK, then get this Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com . else CM gx 450.
Which mobo and gpu are you going to use? some gpu comes with vga to dvi adapter. check manufacturer's website.
if nzxt is not available, get  Cooler Master Elite 431.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 26, 2013)

About GPU would go for either Zotac 650ti or Sapphire hd 7770
And mobo would be also same as suggested here


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2013)

Get zotac 650ti. 5 years warranty.

Get zotac 650ti. 5 years warranty.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jul 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Get zotac 650ti. 5 years warranty.
> 
> Get zotac 650ti. 5 years warranty.



Cant decide that atm

Will see when buying these components and what fits my budget.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 2, 2013)

Have bougth Intel i5 4430, WD Blue 1TB, Asus optical drive and Keyboard and mouse from SMCinternational, Nehru Palace
Now the following components are left:

Motherboard-  Asus B85M-G as suggested here was not available so he suggested  ASUS h87 quoted at 6400. Should i go for h87 or try for b85m-g at other places? 

Cabinet-  As guessed NZXT Gamma was not available. I want to ask would i really need a Gaming Cabinet(>2k). If so, should i only go with nzxt gamma or try other brands or may be other models of nzxt itself?  

Graphic Card- Will buy it soon with mobo and cabinet. No doubt in this.

SMPS- Seasonic S12II 430W was not available but will go for it only. Will search other shops for it when i'll visit again.

Ram- Both G.Skill 1600Mhz and corsair vengeance were availble but was out of money.. btw which one should i go with?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 3, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Have bougth Intel i5 4430, WD Blue 1TB, Asus optical drive and Keyboard and mouse from SMCinternational, Nehru Palace
> Now the following components are left:
> 
> Motherboard-  Asus B85M-G as suggested here was not available so he suggested  ASUS h87 quoted at 6400. Should i go for h87 or try for b85m-g at other places?
> ...



Any help over here


----------



## Cilus (Aug 3, 2013)

For Ram, get the G-Skill one.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> For Ram, get the G-Skill one.





deepanshuchg said:


> Have bougth Intel i5 4430, WD Blue 1TB, Asus optical drive and Keyboard and mouse from SMCinternational, Nehru Palace
> Now the following components are left:
> 
> Motherboard-  Asus B85M-G as suggested here was not available so he suggested  ASUS h87 quoted at 6400. Should i go for h87 or try for b85m-g at other places?
> ...



And what about mobo and cabinet ??


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> And what about mobo and cabinet ??



Please guys reply asap. I will visit tomorrow so need yo decide before


----------



## Cilus (Aug 4, 2013)

For cabinet, NZXT Source 210 Elite is another good option.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Have bougth Intel i5 4430, WD Blue 1TB, Asus optical drive and Keyboard and mouse from SMCinternational, Nehru Palace
> Now the following components are left:
> 
> Motherboard-  Asus B85M-G as suggested here was not available so he suggested  ASUS h87 quoted at 6400. Should i go for h87 or try for b85m-g at other places?
> ...





Cilus said:


> For cabinet, NZXT Source 210 Elite is another good option.



Can you please give a explanatory reply for cabinet after reading my question 

''Cabinet-  As guessed NZXT Gamma was not available. I want to ask would i really need a Gaming Cabinet(>2k). If so, should i only go with nzxt gamma or try other brands or may be other models of nzxt itself?   ''

And what about motherboard?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Please guys reply asap. I will visit tomorrow so need yo decide before



> for i5 4430, Asus h87 is also good. Its actually better than b85.

> for cabinet, you can also try Antec X1



deepanshuchg said:


> I want to ask would i really need a Gaming Cabinet(>2k). If so, should i only go with nzxt gamma or try other brands or may be other models of nzxt itself?   ''



Yes you should. Its about cooling potential, cable management, build quality and aesthetics. I had the same question when I purchased my PC and finally I went for a local zebronics cabinet. Now, I curse chip forum for net telling me the advantages of a better cabinet.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > for i5 4430, Asus h87 is also good. Its actually better than b85.
> 
> > for cabinet, you can also try Antec X1
> 
> ...



Thank you @harshilsharma63
Now afaik h87 and h87 plus are different as h87 plus is quoted at costtocost at 8890 and the smc guy quoted me simply h87. So even normal is even h87 is better than b85? Actually what are  the differences between h87 and h87 plus?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 5, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Thank you @harshilsharma63
> Now afaik h87 and h87 plus are different as h87 plus is quoted at costtocost at 8890 and the smc guy quoted me simply h87. So even normal is even h87 is better than b85? Actually what are  the differences between h87 and h87 plus?



Anyone?


----------



## Cilus (Aug 5, 2013)

Buddy, H87 is normally better than B85 chipset but there is no such chipset as H87 Plus. It is the name of a Motherboard from Asus which does offer better features and build quality compared to their normal chepaer H87 chipset based motherboards. However, spending almost 9K over an H87 board is little high in my opinion. Get the Asus B85M-G motherboard @ 6K


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 5, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, H87 is normally better than B85 chipset but there is no such chipset as H87 Plus. It is the name of a Motherboard from Asus which does offer better features and build quality compared to their normal chepaer H87 chipset based motherboards. However, spending almost 9K over an H87 board is little high in my opinion. Get the Asus B85M-G motherboard @ 6K



Okay thank you Cilus and all those who helped me here. I'll prefer b85m-g and in case it ain't available will go for h87 normal


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> >
> 
> > for cabinet, you can also try Antec X1
> 
> ...



It lacks cable management coolers like hyper 212 can not be installed.Build quality is good,and there is no need of screws to install up to 3 hard disks and 2 optical discs.top mounting option for fans is not provided.Otherwise, it is a good cabinet. I currently have one


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 6, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> It lacks cable management coolers like hyper 212 can not be installed.Build quality is good,and there is no need of screws to install up to 3 hard disks and 2 optical discs.top mounting option for fans is not provided.Otherwise, it is a good cabinet. I currently have one



And still its good. Huh?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 7, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> And still its good. Huh?



it is good because,
1)build quality is very good compared to elcheapo cabinets
2)4 fans can be mounted. front- 2,side-1,back -1
3)much much better looks(deciding factor for some people)
4)cpu coolers upto 150mm can be mounted.
5)you can manage cables very well if you are very good at doing it but it wont look good compared to other cabinets with good cable management. But it is still better than elcheapo ones
6)full black
7)upto 3 hdd & 2 odd can be connected with out the need of screws
8)it is priced at rs2200. what else can you expect? If every feature is included , what will be the future of other expensive case?
it is not better than nzxt cases at the same prices(eg: gamma). But nzxt cases are very rare in most places.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 7, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> it is good because,
> 1)build quality is very good compared to elcheapo cabinets
> 2)4 fans can be mounted. front- 2,side-1,back -1
> 3)much much better looks(deciding factor for some people)
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 9, 2013)

Have now bought everything except graphic card. At costtocost Zotac 650ti 1Gb is quoted at 8990 and Zotac 650ti 2Gb at 10250. Will 1 gb be suffice for upcoming titles? And is pricing fair?

Ps: I cant afford 650ti boost.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 9, 2013)

get 2 GB, current games like crysis3, BF3 utilise upto 3GB easily 2GB is good option.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 11, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> get 2 GB, current games like crysis3, BF3 utilise upto 3GB easily 2GB is good option.



What about the pricing ? 

 And if due to budge constrain I opt for 1gb 650ti will it be able to handle these games at least in mid to low settings ?


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 11, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> What about the pricing ?
> 
> And if due to budge constrain I opt for 1gb 650ti will it be able to handle these games at least in mid to low settings ?



yes you will be able to play at mid settings easily 
but still 2GB is highly recommended

yes pricing is fair


----------

